# Ultramarine Scouts Clothing



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Can anyone inform me how to paint the Clothing of the Ultramarine Scouts? The armours the obvious blue, but what about the clothing, basically the arms and legs?


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

You could go for a cloth feel, either leather or cotton? Basicly browns or whites. Either would work good. If you wanted to go with a more specific color, you could do that as well.

GW uses white: Example


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

any colour you want, I'd go with camo on them, but then I'd do the armour camo as well, blue armour on men supposed to be scouting makes as much sense as wayne rooney knowing how to breath


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Bah server lagged out and double posted!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cheers guys.

At the moment I have the Armour painted Ultramarines blue and the Clothing painted skull white. What could I use to make the Blue armour more camo-like? I still want it obvious that they are ultramarines, so it would probably have to be some sort of blue camo...and what could I use to darken up the rather bright Skull White clothing, and maybe camo them as well?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well how are you basing the models (grass bases, snow, urban etc), because with a judicious use of some grey paints you could make the Scouts to appear to be in winter or urban camo.

If urban camo you'd obviously want to use darker greys with possibly some black included as well, for winter no black with lighter greys...


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I did a dark brown undercoat with graveyard earth over that. Then highlighed with bubonic brown and codex grey. I liked the look of that.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

i'd do the cloth a blue/grey urban camo pattern personally


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Heres a quick toutorial over on Dakka for painting scales or cammo. Its brutaly easy, and creates a relly cool effect. You could probably adapt it relatively easily for your armour and cloth to create whatever cammo you want.

Edit: Helps if I give you the link! http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/242212.page#744890

Edit 2: Link fixed! Thanks Baron Spikey.


----------

